# Comer lo mejor/comer el mejor



## wally_wanalejo

Chicos me he enredado, ya que* mejor* no está delante de un sustantivo y sí después de un verbo en infinitivo.
¿Cuál es el correcto comer el mejor para poder
vivir o *lo* mejor para poder vivir ?

Gracias desde ya saludos a todos ...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Comer lo mejor.
Si "comes el mejor" estarás teniendo relaciones sexuales con el mejor chico.


----------



## BlaCkWhItE

A mi me suena que lo correcto seria "lo mejor". Como en tu pregunta, yo hubiera dicho: Cual es lo correcto...


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Comer lo mejor.
> Si "comes el mejor" estarás teniendo relaciones sexuales con el mejor chico.


 
En el español que aquí se habla comer no tiene la acepción de relación sexual, se podría enetender que quien come es un caníbal gurmet que no se conforma con el primero que se pone a tiro.

Ahora trataré de explicar, porque no es fácil:

En la expresión_ comer el mejor (alimento)_ *el* es artículo determinado que concuerda con el género del complemento directo,_ (comer *la* mejor comida)_, mientras que en comer lo mejor, *lo* que es la forma neutra del artículo el que se utiliza para sustantivar adjetivos. Lo malo, lo mejor, lo peor, lo bueno etc. 

Para algunos gramáticos *lo* en este caso sería pronombre


----------



## GOODVIEW

En mi portuñol castizo, yo habría dicho _comer *de* lo mejor_... 

¿Hay alguna razón o diferencia de sentido para no se utilisar la preposición?


----------



## wally_wanalejo

BlaCkWhItE said:


> A mi me suena que lo correcto seria "lo mejor". Como en tu pregunta, yo hubiera dicho: Cual es lo correcto...


 


No sé siempre me enredo con esto todo de* lo y el* :S .


Yo diría mejor *El* pues ya tengo el asunto conocido o sea (el) de las opciones dichas el mejor :S ahora no sé ayyy queee confusión ....


----------



## BlaCkWhItE

No sé en Colombia, pero en España me suena más *comer lo mejor, *si quieres usar *el mejor, *creo que tendrías que definir la cosa a la que te refieres como por ejemplo: comer *el* mejor *desayuno, *pero en tu caso como es general usaría *lo*. 
En este caso estoy de acuerdo con la explicación de Mangato.


----------



## wally_wanalejo

Entonces sería lo mismo si dijera:


María o Pablo,¿cuál es lo mejor(disculpa chicos en este teclado de mi trabajo no me salen las interrogaciones),

Pera o uva, ¿cuál es lo mejor,


----------



## Vanda

wally_wanalejo said:


> Entonces sería lo mismo si dijera:
> 
> 
> María o Pablo,¿cuál es lo mejor(disculpa chicos en este teclado de mi trabajo no me salen las interrogaciones),
> 
> Pera o uva, ¿cuál es lo mejor,



Wally, você não depende mais do seu teclado, é só clicar no sinal desejado em cima, na janelinha do post: veja.


----------



## wally_wanalejo

¿qué?


No te entiendo


----------



## Mangato

Si eliges para escribir en modo avanzado en la parte superior  derecha de la ventana aparecen  las vocales con las diferentes tildes así como *ç, ñ, ¡, ?. *

Simplemente tienes que situar el puntero encima y presionar


----------



## wally_wanalejo

aa vale,mil gracias,y mi otra pregunta, ¿quién quiere respondermela por favor ?


----------



## Mangato

wally_wanalejo said:


> Entonces sería lo mismo si dijera:
> 
> 
> María o Pablo,¿cuál es lo mejor(disculpa chicos en este teclado de mi trabajo no me salen las interrogaciones),
> 
> Pera o uva, ¿cuál es lo mejor,


 
Diríamos María o Pablo, quién es mejor?  María o Pablo cuál de los dos es mejor.  Al se rde distinto género no utilizamos el artículo.


 Pera o uva,  qué es mejor?


----------



## wally_wanalejo

Pero quiero saber usando el lo


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

BlaCkWhItE said:


> A mi me suena que lo correcto seria "lo mejor". Como en tu pregunta, yo hubiera dicho: Cual es lo correcto...


 
Al margen, "qué es lo correcto" sería la formulación acertada de esta pregunta.  Para utilizar "cual" tendría que venir diferente: "cuál sería la forma correcta".


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

wally_wanalejo said:


> Entonces sería lo mismo si dijera:
> 
> 
> María o Pablo,¿cuál es lo mejor(disculpa chicos en este teclado de mi trabajo no me salen las interrogaciones),
> 
> Pera o uva, ¿cuál es lo mejor,


 
"María o Pablo, quién es (el) mejor?"
"Pera o uva, qué es lo mejor? Cuál de ambos es mejor?"


----------



## wally_wanalejo

Gracias, todo lo que necesitaba jijiji.Saludos


----------



## Kutz

¿Cuál es el correcto comer el mejor para poder vivir o *lo* mejor para poder vivir ?

Se trata de cosas distintas.

Si dices "comer el mejor", se presupone que ya se sabe de qué estás hablando. Por ejemplo, si te vas a Portugal y estás hablando de restaurantes donde cocinan bacalao, puedes preguntar tranquilamente: "¿Dónde se come el mejor?" Evidentemente se deduce que lo que vas a comer es _el bacalao_ que allí cocinan. ¿Dónde se come el mejor (bacalao)? Se está elidiendo el término bacalao, porque en el lenguaje no nos repetimos constantemente, no somos así de redundantes. (No nos olvidemos del contexto, que ni las frases ni las expresiones van aisladas nunca).

En cambio, cuando se habla de "lo mejor", ese pronombre, porque es un pronombre, queda indefinido. Se está hablando de un grado entre lo malo, lo bueno y lo mejor (en este caso los alimentos malos, los buenos y los mejores). No se ha hablado antes de nada, _en concreto_, a lo que lo sustituya, se está hablando de _la calidad_. También presupone un contexto. Por ejemplo: "Le gusta comer siempre lo mejor", significaría la mejor comida, sea cual sea, en función de quién hable.


----------



## Mangato

Kutz said:


> ¿Cuál es el correcto comer el mejor para poder vivir o *lo* mejor para poder vivir ?
> 
> 
> 
> En cambio, *cuando se habla de "lo mejor", ese pronombre, porque es un pronombre, queda indefinido. *.


 

Pues la RAE no parece tenerlo tan claro. El DPD, consultando el artículo dereminado *el *dice:
2.1). Por su parte, _lo_ suele considerarse como artículo neutro por su capacidad de sustantivar adjetivos y determinadas oraciones de relativo: _lo malo, lo que está mal;_ para muchos lingüistas se trata, en cambio, de un pronombre.


----------



## Kutz

No me había dado cuenta de esta pregunta. No sé cómo se citan los textos, lo siento.

_María o Pablo,¿cuál es lo mejor(disculpa chicos en este teclado de mi trabajo no me salen las interrogaciones),

_Así como decimos "María o Pablo", podemos decir "María o Elena" y "Artemio o Pablo". 
Si suponemos que hay una persona contratando a gente, tiene las dos últimas candidatas y le pregunta a la persona encargada de recursos humanos:"¿María o Elena, cuál es la mejor?" [para este puesto, se puede sobrentender]. ​En caso de que sean dos hombres: "¿Artemio o Pablo, cuál es el mejor?". 
​En el caso de que sean dos personas de distinto sexo, sí que se utiliza, no me voy a meter aquí si con buen criterio o no, el masculino: "¿Elena o Artemio, cuál es el mejor?"
​_Pera o uva, ¿cuál es lo mejor,_ 

Esta frase no la veo correcta. Quizá no hayas elegido el ejemplo mejor o nos falte contexto. Yo diría: "¿Qué es mejor, la pera o la uva?" Por ejemplo, si estuviéramos hablando de frutas laxantes, o con frutas con azúcar... 

En cuanto a la RAE, hay quienes, en ocasiones, disentimos de ciertas afirmaciones, sí. La lengua es más compleja de lo que se pretende o se puede encerrar en un manual. Pero es normal, a cualquier cosa le podemos dar la vuelta, y más cuando nos encontramos con asuntos tan delicados y complicados como los lingüísticos.

Cualquier duda, sigue preguntando, porque entiendo que no te hayan quedado claras las cosas.


----------



## wally_wanalejo

Y si uso Comer es el mejor para tener una vida saludable,ésta está correcta ¿no?

Pues estoy sustantivando el verbo comer y para no repetirlo uso el artículo.

PD: Y Kuts tu respuesta me ha ayudado mucho,gracias


----------

